# fluval Ebi opinions.



## guatomallin (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, 
I am going to start my third planted aquarium. I don't have much space to work with so taller cube will do the trick. I have an eye on the Fluval Ebi. Would this be a wise choice? Do you guys have any criticisms? Maybe concerns? Could you please share your experiences with it?

Thank you!!
Guatomallin


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a fluval flora myself, basically the same set up, just different substrate, a few planting tools ect ect.

I wasnt fond of the CO2 unit, better off without it IMO. Also if you plan to house shrimp in it it's best not to run CO2, espeically when you cant monitor it closely. An abundance of CO2 can and will kill your inverts, and fish, yet inverts are far more sensitive.

I liked the filter well enough, the spray bar was nice, but I did upgrade to a HOB Cannister filter, just to better off the tank. ATM I still have the stock lighting but will be upgrading soon. The light isn't bad, its just def low light. So keep that in mind when choosing plants.

A thing to be mindful of.... the 3-d background looks killer!!! But I awoke one morning after my tank had been set up about 2 months to find half my water on the floor, along with a few fish and the background floating. They do not attach it well enough. So be sure to resiclione it on if you intend to use it.

Besides upgrading a few things, or wanting to (since ive yet to get another light) I am happy with that tank. My only regret is I didnt know about the background before hand


----------



## primo (Jul 28, 2013)

Seconded on the 3D background. Pull it off and re-attach it yourself if you want to keep it in or it will come off.


----------



## Ainevar (Sep 22, 2013)

I started up an EBI myself about 3 weeks ago. So far it's been flourishing rather well. I have 8 new crypt sprouts. Still haven't found any shrimp for my tank yet because I haven't had any luck finding some at my LFS's. My tetras and zebra nerites are thriving though. Have 2 fry and half a dozen baby snails cruising the glass. All in all, I've been rather happy with the setup and equipment that came with it (I did decide to use CaribSea FloraMax substrate with some SeaChem Flourish tabs though) I did follow a lot of people's suggestions and silicone'd the hell out of the background just to make sure it doesn't pop off :icon_mrgr


----------



## guatomallin (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, thanks for the heads up on the background. I'm in my university dorm so I don't want to damage anything. I've also read that some tanks leak from the bottom. Is this true? What replacement lighting system would you recommend? I might just buy an other light fixture.

Thanks again!


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine hasnt ever leaked. Hope it doesnt ever!!! Eeep!

Im waiting until Finnex releases their Planted+ LED Fixture in early November. The 12' Finnex Fugreray or the Finnex Fugeray-R are also good choices.

Im waiting though as the Planted+ will have BOTH red & blue LEDs. The two mentioned above you have to choose between one or the other, Fugeray has moonlights, the Fugeray-r has Red LEDs.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Since you're not going to be using most of the stuff the "kit" comes with, IMO, you'd be better off buying a tank and equipment separately. 

Check out the high clarity low iron rimless glass tanks from truaqua.com. They sell Aquatop cubes that are excellent quality at a good price (ADA quality, without the hefty price). 

You can get any filter and light you want. Piece the stuff together, it's much better. Do you want to go low tech or high tech? What type of plants are you thinking of growing?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd get this over the EBI any day...

http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-high-clarity-glass-cube-hcc-12.html

Then get a Finnex Fugeray-r clip light... or wait for the Fugeray planted plus if you want more intensity.


----------



## ivan.f (Aug 12, 2011)

I love my Fluval Ebi. I have HOB filter(s) with a 60watt CFL lamp that's attached to it. 










It's under going a bit of a change. I am going to make a journal soon


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Thats actually a really good idea. If I would start over with my Fluval, Id go this route myself.



Brian_Cali77 said:


> I'd get this over the EBI any day...
> 
> http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-high-clarity-glass-cube-hcc-12.html
> 
> Then get a Finnex Fugeray-r clip light... or wait for the Fugeray planted plus if you want more intensity.


----------



## guatomallin (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, I just ordered one. Now that I'm getting a bare tank. What other products from TruAgua do you recommend? A quiet filter maybe? I'm setting this up in my college dorm! :icon_bigg


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Im not too familar with thier products. But if you're open to other companies filters I really like my Tom Rapid's Mini Cannister Filter. Super quiet and has a spray bar. Also loads of room for media, to add in whatever you want. I run Purigen and the media thingys (forget what theyre called.. lol) in mine. Also it's rated for up to 20g.
IMO can't beat it for the price.
http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Rapids-Canister-hang-tank/dp/B000YJ0M1E

And as far as heaters go I use the Hydor Theo Heater 50w. Its small, being only 7'' & has an adjustable temp control. Which, for me, was hard to find in a smaller heater.
http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-50W-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater/dp/B00061UQ6G


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've used the hydor Theo 25w in my 6g. It keeps temps stable. 

For filter, depends on the looks your going for. Can't go wrong with an Aqua Clear 20 if you don't mind the looks of a HOB in the back. Otherwise, the mini canisters (as recommended by I<3<*))))><) are nice too... you can even attach nano glass Lily pipes if you'd like. I'd get the cheap ones from China though. Lol

What light did you decide on?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Also... substrate?

ADG shop has a clearance on ADA Aqua Soil. Most of it is cleared out but there's still a 3 liter bag of Amazonia left. 

http://www.adgshop.com/Aqua_Soil_Amazonia_p/104-031.htm


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

ivan.f said:


> I love my Fluval Ebi. I have HOB filter(s) with a 60watt CFL lamp that's attached to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of filters are you using? Brand/model?


----------



## guatomallin (Jul 13, 2013)

Got it! Thanks! I'm going with the 50w heater you recommended. Thanks for the filter recommendations! I do prefer HOB though (more space in tank) What do you guys think of this? http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-hang-on-filter-3d-hob.html Free shipping! 

I don't want to spend too much on a light strip, but I do want to step up on plant choices. Java Ferns and Anubias are cool, but I want to try something else. The Finnex LEDs? 

Does the type of substrate matter at my experience level? If it doesn't I might just go with the ADA Amazonia since it's dark colored  Since this bag is a bit small, would it be okay to mix or layer substrates? I do want to get creative with the substrate lay out. What do you think of Eco Complete or the Fluval Stratums? 

Thanks so much! 
Guato


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

That filter seems like a great choice!

The Finnex lights seem to be super popular here & are a great deal for the price. If you stick to the fugeray or fugeray-r you will be at about Medium light, so you wouldnt have to bother with injecting CO2. Though adding some Flourish excell would give the plants a nice boost & it helps combat alage.

From what Ive read the ADA Amazonia is one of the BEST if the not the best substrates to use. It wont effect the tech level on the tank either. Mixing substrate or using layers of is fine. A lot of people here do that themselves.

I have the Fluval Stratum in my Flora, coz it came with it.. but again from what Ive read (still new to this stuff myself, but trying to learn as much as I can) it breaks down much quicker than other substrates. And an issue Ive ran into is plants dont seem to stay down too well. Especially when freshly planted. My corys and my mystery snail uproot stuff a LOT. I finally got fed up and removed my Crypt Parav from that set up for that reason and that reason alone.

Not familar with Eco Complete so I wont comment on that. I am using Seachem Flourite (black sand) in another recently set up tank. From my experience so far so good. Granted my lighting in better on that tank, but the plants are growing sooooo lush! 

Also I dunno how much good it does but all of my tanks are also lined with 1/2 inch layer of First Layer Pure Laterite. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4876

I also recently added some of h4n's clay root balls into my substrate. Since my tanks are low-tech I figured the more goodies for the plants in the substrate, the better. A lot of people also use Osmocote plus root tabs the same way. I went with the clay balls as they also added extra iron and a few other things the Osmocote didnt.

I know ADA has it own whole line of substrate though. Were its applied in layers. So if you do go for the Amazonia maybe look into that.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think for the type of plants you want to keep, ADA AS wouldn't be that necessary. Anubias and Java Fern are water column feeders so you'd need a good liquid fert like Flourish Comp & Excel. If you go with Eco Complete, I do recommend the "fine grade" size as the smaller granules would look more to scale in a nano tank. Plus the smaller granules would be easier to plant in. 

I think the Finnex FugeRay-R would be perfect for this tank. 

The HOB you linked to certainly looks neat that it's really slim. I just have three problems with it... 1. there's no reviews, so who knows how good it will do? 2. The slim design might make it difficult to work with in customizing the media. 3. It's 9" wide, which would take up most of the back of the cube. This would only leave you about 3" to add a clip light (if you went this route). Obviously, the 3rd problem wouldn't matter if you went with a Finnex Fugeray that mounts on the sides w/ docks rather than the clip (a la FugeRay-R). 

For those reasons, I'd still recommend the Aqua Clear 20. It's tried-and-true and has been a trusted workhorse in the hobby for a long time. The media basket has very little bypass and it's very easy to add your own media.

Edit: In regard to the ADA AS... it would be good to get if you wanted to keep shrimp due to the ph buffering capability.


----------



## guatomallin (Jul 13, 2013)

So far I have the TruAqua cube, ADA Amazonia (I am going to keep shrimp), aquaclear 20, hydor 50 watt heater. I have some API Laterite that I might use. 

Will the FugeRay-R make my aquarium look red? Is it mixed with white LEDs? 

I will order soon. I'm just bothered that I'm going to have to wait until everything arrives to begin setting this up. My LFS in Rivers to Reefs. They don't have much to choose from...

Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think you have a winning combination there!  

Just know that ADA AS leaches ammonia for a while after initial setup. Just make sure to do PWC's and to test the water to make sure your tank is fully cycled before the introduction of livestock. You should, however, plant from the start so that it can help with the cycling process. 

The reds in the Fugeray-R don't make the tank look red at all -- they're mixed in with white LEDs. Your plants will appreciate the extra red boost and if you keep any livestock with colors, especially in the hues of red, it will make the color pop more, IMO. 

Check out my 6g tank... when I rescaped it, I started using the Fugeray-R. The first few pics are of my old setup using the Ray 2. But as you can see with the Fugeray-R, the tank doesn't look red at all. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4345393#post4345393


----------



## guatomallin (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello again, 
Everything is on its way! 
Thank's so much! I forgot to ask about a CO2 system. Would this make a huge difference given my set up? 
Is there any other thing I need for the substrate? I might get some ADA Congo sand to top it. Do you have any idea where I can find it cheap? 

Thanks! Will be posting pictures when its all set and done!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

No co2 needed for the java fern and anubias (anyway, co2 + shrimp don't really mix well). I would suggest adding a moss species to the mix. It is also low light and won't be needing any co2. Plus shrimp love moss! 

I found that sand here:
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_12_22&products_id=603

But I wouldn't mix the substrates. Maybe if you wanted to create a congo sand area along the front or sectioned off somehow. But this is your tank of course, so if you like it then go with it.


----------



## guatomallin (Jul 13, 2013)

Wait, I thought this sand is purely for cosmetic purposes. What if I wanted to keep medium difficulty plants? 

Thanks!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah it is for cosmetic purposes... I wouldn't plant on it... unless you hate the looks of Aqua Soil. But I think after a while, having the congo sand and AS layered will eventually mix and wouldn't look as great (I think). I've never tried that... but looking at the congo sand scapes in Google Images, it appears people use it to create negative space with just congo sand whereas the planted areas are for the aqua soil or what not. 

Here are some images of random scapes I found (not mine) utilizing the congo sand, as an example: 

See how it's used here to soften the transition from the yellowish/gold sand to the africana aqua soil? 









Or right here? The congo sand is in the non-planted area. You can plant where the Aqua Soil is... 









You can keep medium difficulty plants without co2. You can use Excel or Glut. But considering you're going to be keeping shrimp, you can use either co2 or excel in moderation for the more hardy species of shrimp like Neos or Amanos. I'd go completely low tech if you want any of the more touchy species like CRS or Tigers.


----------



## guatomallin (Jul 13, 2013)

Hmmm you maybe right about the sand. Do you think the 3l bag of ADA Amazonia will be enough for the TruAqua 7g tank? I really like the looks of Hemianthus or glosostigma as a carpet for the foreground or select spots that I'd rather not see bare. I also don't like the look of stringy swords. I want a lush tank. I know glosostigma's needs are high. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Darn... it might not be enough.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2076846

You might need a 9l bag if you can find one. Or, mix it with fluval stratum... maybe use the AS as the bottom layer and then fluval shrimp stratum on top... the smaller granules would look better in a nano tank.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

There's more sizes of AS from AFA, but it can be spendy considering shipping cost. You missed the ADG shop sale.. most of their AS sold out. 

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_12_21


----------



## guatomallin (Jul 13, 2013)

I ordered an other 3L bag. I hope that will be enough. Wooohooo! more waiting! lol

Thanks Brian_Cali77


----------

